# Stringarray toString



## aemik (12. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

will im Log ein Stringarray ausgeben.
Wie mach ich das am Einfachsten?
Die toString() Methode liefert nur den Hash.
Hätte gerne sowas: ["a", "b", "c"]
Gibt es da nix fertiges bei Java?  Will eignetlich nicht jedesmal einen String zusammenbauen.

Danke!


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Jan 2011)

Moin,



aemik hat gesagt.:


> will im Log ein Stringarray ausgeben.
> Wie mach ich das am Einfachsten?
> Die toString() Methode liefert nur den Hash.
> Hätte gerne sowas: ["a", "b", "c"]
> Gibt es da nix fertiges bei Java?  Will eignetlich nicht jedesmal einen String zusammenbauen.



Iterieren über das Array geht nicht ???:L
Was genau bedeutet "toString() Methode liefert nur den Hash" ???:L

Zeig' am besten mal den relevanten Code ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Haave (12. Jan 2011)

Versuch es mal mit Arrays.deepToString().


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jan 2011)

String[] a = ..;
a.toString(); liefert nur Müll

es gibt Arrays.toString(a)


----------



## aemik (12. Jan 2011)

Natürlich kann ich darüber iterieren, aber das ist mir zu kompliziert.

Die "toString()" Methode auf einem String[] liefert nur die Speicheradresse und nicht den Inhalt.

Hätte gerne sowas:

String[] out = {"a", "b"};
System.out.println(out.toString());

Und rauskommen soll z.B.: [a, b]


----------



## aemik (12. Jan 2011)

Danke Slater! Genau das!

Gruß


----------

